# Will Pay- Redear Sunfish



## hungry (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey there,
I'm trying to start up a backyard aquaponic system. It looks similar to this:
http://www.gothicarchgreenhouses.com/im ... uapo54.jpg
You grow fish and plants together for food, with the fish poop feeding the plants, and the plants and bacteria helping to filter the water for the fish. It saves a lot of water, and can grow a much greater volume of plants than traditional soil gardening. I was able to contact someone at DWR who will give me a waiver for the private pond permit fee since it is a closed system meant for food for my family. Problem is, none of the allowed hatcheries with the game fish species (bluegill and channel cats) I originally wanted have responded. I am under the impression that unlike Utah game fish, redear sunfish can be kept without permits/restrictions, and do not have to be killed when caught. If so, I am trying to find someone who can catch me about 16-20 *live* redear fingerlings or 8 adults that I can use in my system. Or heck, someone who can help me catch them as I am terrible at fishing (only caught one small fish in my entire life...and it wasn't even edible). If you are interested, please let me know. Any other edible fish suggestions that are legal to keep within Utah are also welcome. Thanks so much!


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry to break it to you but
"You may not transport life fish or crayfish away from the water where they were caught."

Page 16 of the 2012 Fishing Guidebook.


That said, I'd call back the hatcheries with the bluegills and catfish. Be persistent. If need be, stop by in person. Don't give up based on one email or phone call that wasn't returned.

Good luck.


----------



## hungry (Nov 28, 2010)

Ah darn it, I thought there would be something that would pop up. Thanks for letting me know. Only live brine shrimp and frogs, eh? Will have to keep calling it sounds like (most places on the list of hatcheries you can use are out of state, so no road trips for me!).


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

http://ag.utah.gov/divisions/animal/fis ... pecies.pdf

Check the link. Try Coulter's Fish Hatchery in Erda. One of the state run hatcherys might have the catfish.


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

First Off, the state Hatcheries do not supply fish to Private ponds at all or under any circumstances. If you want bluegill catfish you are going to get them from vendors out of state and get Dept of Agriculture permits to import them.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Your best option is to follow up with the DWR on your request.
Work with them and you should be able to fing something that will work for you.
By the way, I'm told that Carp are good to eat. Just a thought.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Caddis36 said:


> First Off, the *state Hatcheries do not supply fish to Private ponds at all or under any circumstances*. If you want bluegill catfish you are going to get them from vendors out of state and get Dept of Agriculture permits to import them.


Some circumstances, yes.

Kyune Reservoir in Carbon County was stocked with tiger trout in 2002 and it's private. This was an incentive for the landowner to agree not to stock rainbows in there anymore, as they were/are working on the Colorado River cutthroat trout restoration in that area.

Ever since the DWR released the extra two years of stocking info (dating back to 2002 instead of 2004), I've wondered what a big old tiger in there would look like. Too bad we can't go and check.


----------



## hungry (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. Figured something else out that will be cheaper and much less of a headache for me. Just going to use an ornamental fish that is edible in a completely closed tank. 

Basically, DWR said they would write me an exemption certificate *if* I could find someone to deliver to me. Most facilites approved for Utah do trout, which won't work in a system as small as mine, and other facilities would have broken the bank if within the state (as they apparently don't ship by mail, but drive and charge by every mile to two miles). Those out of state shipping to you require extra paperwork, though I'm not sure about fees. http://ag.utah.gov/divisions/animal/fis ... pecies.pdf will all supply your private pond with game fish *if* you either apply for the COR private pond license, or if you get the exemption certificate with the catch that the fish must be delivered to you. Ends up being a lot cheaper just getting a tasty aquarium species.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

What about lobster? I know a few people who have done this with lobster and had it turn out well.


----------



## meporter81 (May 18, 2012)

Hi hungry,
I'm also setting up an aquaponics project in Utah. I'm on the northern end of Garfield county, in a little town called Antimony. You have come to the same conclusion that I have, about using an aquarium species. What did you decide on, and do you know where I can get some?
Thanks,


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you considered tilapia? From what I understand they do really well in this type of set up, and I have heard they are cheap. They'd even spawn I guess depending on the size of your pond.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just found this with a quick Google search: 
http://gcjones.com/tilapia.html


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

From the Utah Code:


> R657-3-23. Classification and Specific Rules for Fish.
> (1) All species of fish listed in Subsections (2) through (30) are classified as *prohibited for collection, importation and possession*, except:
> 
> (a) Koi, Cyprinidae Family (Cyprinus carpio) is prohibited for collection, and noncontrolled for importation and possession;
> ...


Illegal to collect, import, or possess Tilapia in Utah.


----------

